

Gallery: Battle Bots Reign Triumphant at Robogames - binarymax
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/gallery-robogames/

======
JoeAltmaier
"Battle bots"? I was massively disappointed to learn no explosives,
flammables, projectiles are permitted. If they want this sport to go
mainstream they need to completely change their direction.

~~~
binarymax
It would be cool, but surely allowing those would only serve to accelerate the
eventual ROTM?!

